# Touchscreen is too sensitive



## punkypogo (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi,

Since android ICS came on the touchpad, I'm experiencing issues with the touchscreen behavior: it is too sensitive. For example when I scroll a list, the item where my finger is gets selected, whereas I don't click it.
Another example: I use an app which uses a webiew and updates when a double tap is performed. When I scroll the view, the app often thinks I double tap the view. This app works really fine under Gingerbread.

Am I the only have having these kinds of problem?

Cheers.


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

Have you read / install this (and maybe some of the following comments to decide which version is the right): http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__425210 ?


----------



## punkypogo (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks a lot, I tried the post alpha 0.5 release of Dalingrin, and it's ok now.
I only experienced two reboots after I installed it, but I'm not sure it is related to the patch.


----------

